# List of Soluble Fiber - please add



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

This past year I've discovered that my stomache is not happy with excessive soluble fiber - of any kind. This is why fiber suppliments never worked for me.This year I have found that magnesium and eating insoluble fiber keeps my tummy very happy, but I have a hard time finding out what foods contain soluble fiber, and which contain insoluble. Consequently I am starting a list of things I know from experience contain soluble - and thus I will avoid them.Please add to my list, as it will be helpful to those like me who don't tolerate soluble fiber, and those of you who need soluble fiber.Thanks.THE FOLLOWING FOODS CONTAIN HIGH AMOUNTS OF SOLUBLE FIBEReasBeans Most fruits (if anyone knows of any fruits that don't have much soluble fiber please let me know - so far I'm only OK with bananas)Oatmeal, Oatbran, prettymuch Oat-anythingFlax, Psyllium, Methylcellulose...Carob bean gum (sadly found in some ice creams - one of which I was eating all week while wondering why my tummy was so bad!)I'm presently not sure about corn, but I think its bad (for me).CarrotsI have a couple of charts to add, but I disagree with a couple of their foods. I've found a few charts like these on the internet, but they never seem to be consistant. [This message has been edited by lk (edited 10-21-2001).]


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

FIBER CONTENT OF SELECTED FOODS Food Serving Size Total Fiber (gms) Soluble Fiber (gms) Insoluble Fiber (gms) Fruits Apple, with skin 1 medium 2.7 1.0 1.7 Banana 1 medium 2.3 0.7 1.6 Grapes 1 cup 0.6 0.1 0.5 Orange 1 medium 2.5 1.6 0.9 Pear, Bartlett 1 medium 4.0 0.8 3.2 Prunes, dried 4 3.1 1.3 1.8 Strawberries 1 cup 1.6 0.6 1.0 Vegetables Beans, green, cooked 1/2 cup 2.0 0.8 1.2 Broccoli, raw 1/2 cup 1.5 0.1 1.4 Brussel Sprouts, Cooked 1/2 cup 3.6 1.7 1.9 Carrot, raw 1 medium 2.6 1.1 1.5 Cauliflower, raw 1/2 cup 1.0 0.4 0.6 Celery, raw 1/2 cup 0.9 0.2 0.7 Corn, cooked 1/2 cup 4.7 0.2 4.4 Lettuce, Butterhead 1 cup 1.3 0.6 0.7 Lettuce, Iceberg 1 cup 1.0 0.3 0.7 Lettuce, Romaine 1 cup 0.7 0.3 0.4 Peas, cooked 1/2 cup 4.4 1.2 3.2 Pepper, green, raw 1/2 cup 0.9 0.3 0.6 Potato, with skin 1 medium 2.4 0.6 1.8 Sweet potato, peeled 1 medium 3.4 1.7 1.7 Tomato 1 medium 1.3 0.3 1.0 Dried Beans and Peas (cooked) Blackeyed peas 1/2 cup 4.1 0.5 3.6 Garbonza beans 1/2 cup 4.0 1.2 2.8 Kidney beans 1/2 cup 8.2 3.6 4.6 Lentils 1/2 cup 4.5 0.7 3.8 Pinto beans 1/2 cup 10.3 3.9 6.4 Split peas 1/2 cup 3.4 1.1 2.4 Breads/Rice/Pasta Pumpernickel bread 1 slice 2.3 1.0 1.3 Rye bread 1 slice 1.6 0.7 0.9 Sourdough bread 1 slice 0.7 0.2 0.5 White bread 1 slice 0.6 0.3 0.3 Whole wheat bread 1 slice 2.2 0.5 1.7 Brown rice 1/2 cup 1.8 0.2 1.6 White rice 1/2 cup 0.6 0.2 0.4 Wild rice 1/2 cup 1.3 0.2 1.1 Spiral pasta, cooked 1 cup 1.3 0.2 1.1 Spiral pasta, whole wheat. cooked 1 cup 3.7 0.7 3.0 Nuts and Seeds Almonds 1/4 cup 3.9 0.4 3.5 Cashews 1/4 cup 1.1 0.6 0.5 Peanuts,dry roasted 1/4 cup 2.5 0.7 1.8 Walnuts 1/4 cup 1.4 0.5 0.9 Sesame seeds 1/4 cup 3.3 0.7 2.6 Sunflower seeds 1/4 cup 2.2 0.7 1.5 Breakfast Cereal All-Bran with Extra Fiber 1/2 cup 15.0 1.0 14.0 Bran Buds 1/3 cup 10.7 2.8 7.9 Cherrios 1 cup 1.6 1.0 0.6 Corn Flakes 1 cup 0.7 0.4 0.3 Fiber One 1/2 cup 13.0 1.0 12.0 Oatmeal, cooked 1 cup 4.0 2.4 1.6 Shredded Wheat, small biscuits 1 cup 4.2 0.7 3.5 Total Raisin Bran 1 cup 6.0 0.9 5.1 [This message has been edited by lk (edited 10-21-2001).]


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Food Portion Size Dietary Fiber (grams) Total Soluble Insoluble Fruits apple, unpeeled, large 1 3.6 0.3 3.3 apple, peeled, large 1 2.6 0.3 2.3 grapefruit, with membrane 1/2 2.5 0.5 2.0 grapefruit sections 1/2 cup 0.5 0.1 0.4 banana 1 2.9 0.8 2.1 Vegetables broccoli 1/2 cup, cooked 2.7 0.3 2.4 carrot 1 raw 2.1 0.2 1.9 tomatoes, canned 1/2 cup 0.9 0.2 0.7 potato, baked with skin 1 4.9 3.7 1.2 corn, whole kernel 1/2 cup, cooked 1.7 0.1 1.6 Grain Products cereal, 40% bran flakes 1 cup 7.6 0.8 6.8 cereal, corn flakes 1 cup 1.1 0.1 1.0 cereal, oat bran, uncooked 1/3 cup 4.8 1.8 3.0 cereal, oatmeal, cooked 1 cup 4.4 1.7 2.7 bread, white 1 slice 0.7 0.2 0.5 macaroni, cooked 1 cup 2.5 0.3 2.2 Legumes and Nuts kidney beans, canned 1/2 cup 6.6 1.5 5.1 lima beans, canned 1/2 cup 3.6 0.4 3.2 green peas, canned 1/2 cup 2.8 0.3 2.5 almonds, with skin 15 nuts 5.6 0.6 5.0 peanuts, roasted in shell 10 nuts 1.9 0.1 1.8 peanut butter 1 tablespoon 1.1 0.1 1.0 [This message has been edited by lk (edited 10-21-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2001)

Are we talking about soluble fiber or just fiber?


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I know that the fiber supplement I take (Fiber CHoice), is soluble fiber. The name of the active ingredient is Fructan, which they say is a natural vegetable fiber.------------------All the best to everyone,Bonnie


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Insoluable fiber is best for C types, and the best form of insoluable fiber is cereal.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

can someone tell me if perdiem fiber is soulable or insolable


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

From what I have read psyllium products such as Metamucil and Perdiem are 90% soluable fiber and only 10% insoluable.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Thanks for this list Ik! It explains why pasta agrees with me better than rice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2001)

FiberCon is an insoluble fiber.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Are you sure about Fibercon? How do you know if its soluble or insoluble?That would be good for me then! I've been looking for a way to get insoluble fiber in a suppliment for times when I can't eat healthy. Sorry to be skeptical about your answer, but since I'm in Canada its hard for me to get anything but Metamucil (yuck!) so I'd like to make sure its insoluble before I go on a mission to try and get some!Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIperdiem http://www.gicare.com/pated/psyllium.htm Fibercon http://www.gicare.com/pated/polycarbophil.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

